# The Florida Middle Grounds...Hot in April



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:notworthy: :trophy: Hopefully the Florida Middle Grounds will be 'Hot in April.' 
We who are fortunate enough to call Florida home know what this tropical paradise has to offer. Many who visit our state can only wonder why Florida is known as the fishing capitol of the world. Nike from Greece, Bill Mack from Michigan, Everett Squire from Baltimore, and Jim Stone from Indiana have heard enough, they are determined to find out for themselves. Jim cannot believe our weather. He says it's snowing in Indiana. Come on Jim, this is Spring time. I want to see if your tropical fish fight as hard as our brutes from Indiana. Let's see what Mister Stone thinks of mister amber jack. OK! Let's go. Twenty sportsmen from one end of this great country to the other, and as far away as Greece, are anxiously awaiting for the Florida Fisherman ll, Hubbard's Marina, to leave Madeira Beach behind & head North West for the one hundred mile trip deep into the very heart of the Middle Grounds.








Jim, do they do this in April where you come from?
















I like to prepare my bait of choice, Spanish sardines, ahead of time:








While Joe, our trusted mate, gives his fishing seminar the smell of Italian sausage, peppers & onions fills the air. It's Tammy time:








What a meal, we are stuffed, Let's hit the bunks. If the Grounds are indeed 'Hot in April,' to have even a chance of winning the great battles to come, we must be at our very best. 
Twelve A.M. Wednesday morning, let the battles begin. Niko, our man from Greece, is ready for all out war:
















Mister Hudson, I'm glad you are on our side:








Now that's a nice red snapper:








Sun up over the Grounds. Priceless!








The fights have made us hungry. I'll have a 'Tam Grand Slam!'








This man from Greece is on fire: Captain Mark Hubbard is so proud of Niko








There is just no stopping this man. Tammy congratulates Niko on AJ number two. 








Mister Bill Mack, way to go sir. Gosh! We sure don't have these brutes in Michigan:








Mister Jim Stone, Indiana, that monster made a believer out of me. I need a rest after that:








Will, 'Navy Fishing' is a Florida Fisherman regular. He is simply the best of the best. In addition to taming the mighty AJ, he caught king fish, limited out on the very hard to catch mangrove snapper, and won the jack pot:








Nice king Will:








Andre, you are the man:








Mister Eric Osward, is helping win the battle:








Mister Tim Pile, that is a real trophy:








We are taking it to the mighty amber jacks:








He may be small, but he will sure taste good:








The Florida Fisherman, along with the FWC, is studying the goliath grouper. We had many on, but only landed one. Captain Hubbard records valuable data before Will vents and sends the great fish back home:








In between stops Captain Hubbard puts out a 'teaser' to attract fish. Trolling was slow this time around. Often we catch kings this way. 








Brian, now that's a nice mangrove snapper:








Chris, a Florida Fisherman regular, is a real expert:








Roger, another regular, knows what he is doing:








Jon, FWC biologist, records real on the water data. Jon vents and tags fish before sending them back to their rocky homes. If you catch a fish with a tag in it report it to the FWC, the number is on the tag. In addition to helping real science, you will receive a great 'T' shirt:








Jim Stone, our man from Indiana, is proud to help out. Jon, would you please tag this ARS:








Everett Squire, Baltimore, is glad to help out:








Roger Poulin, a Florida regular, will do all he can do to help out:








We ended up with over 225 mangrove snapper:








Niko, Sir you are representing Greece very well. It was indeed an honor to have you on the Florida Fisherman:








Looks like one ice box simply is not enough:








Jim, that's a nice AJ. Sir, Indiana can be very proud of you. You are not only a true sportsman, but a real gentleman:








Gosh! Look at the money those jack pot winning fish are coughing up:








Is the Florida Middle Grounds, 'Hot in April?' Just ask our visitors. They no longer wonder why Florida is known as the fishing capitol of the world. They have seen for themselves. 

Check out the short action packed video of our tip. (Click on the link)




 
Bob Harbison Florida Native & proud member of the Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Awesome report, Bob! I can't wait to get out there myself and get in on all the action. Thank you for sharing and great job!!! -O*D*W (Mike)


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Sir, it would be an honor to have you.
We will catch um in June. I love fishing with fellow forum members.
My daughter Dee and I are leaving this Monday for a hog hunting trip. Will share that full report plus a trip to the Forty Fathom Break.


----------

